# Ditial Sketch Book



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2007)

Allo.
I'm jus gonna create a sketch book whatever-it's-called here.
All I'll do here is upload stuff that I've been drawing with my digital medias.
Note that this post is just the introductory post and will not have pics attached.

To the next post >___>
Alright, I saw a little meme about turning your character into a xenomorphic, human, predator, or pred-alien creature so I decided to practice with my wacom.
the result is below
It was done in Open Canvas and took about forty minutes.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 28, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Allo.
> I'm jus gonna create a sketch book whatever-it's-called here.
> All I'll do here is upload stuff that I've been drawing with my digital medias.
> Note that this post is just the introductory post and will not have pics attached.
> ...





Interesting head shape!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks 

I forgot to add my very first drawing (sketch) that I made with the wacom.
This one was done in photoshop.

And the one next to it is a minor lizard head study.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate bumping my own thread like this but I am making something, here's the WIP. 
There's going to be effects in his hands, and no, he's not flipping ppl off XD.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 14, 2008)

Around a 30 minute sketch.  Heavily stylized I know.






I realized something while drawing it though, I have problems with hand steadiness  .
As in, when I try to concentrate and draw straight lines, my hand tends to shake.
Are there ways to fix this or get used to it easier?


----------

